# Mummmmm... Ribs on a stick (w/ pix)



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

These aint your mommas ribs....

So I have been wanting to speed up the amount of time it takes to make good ribs and thought that putting them on the rotisserie would be a good idea. Sure you could smoke them in a smoker for 4 hours, grill them with an offset pile of coals in the Weber in about the same amt of time, or even cook them in the oven. But we all know that everything tastes better on a stick lol!

So I started with this









Then by running a knife flat against the bone and twisting I peel back enough of the hard white cartilage that I can then get a grip of it and peel it off the ribs in one sheet. Imo this stuff on the underside of the rib offers no good taste and keeps the ribs from becoming tender.









If you pull that off right then you get something that looks like this...


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

cont....

Next add a dry rub of your liking to both sides of the ribs. I used two kinds as I cooked a set of baby back ribs.

"Magic Dust" SC Mustard Run
1/4 cup sweet paprika 2tsp dry mustard
3 tbs brown sugar 2tsp sweet paprika
2 tbs black pepper 2tsp salt
1 tbs chilie powder 1tsp pepper
2 tsp garlic powder 1 tsp white pepper
2 tsp dry mustard 1tsb garlic powder
2 tsp celery salt 1tsp onion powder
1tsp coarse salt 1tsp cayanne pepper









After this you can start making slits every two bones in the middle of the rib so that you can 'weave' on the ribs to the spit. This is a little tricky the first couple times but then you get the hang of it. Here's what that looks like.

















I cook them using a vertically mounted IR burner @ about 350 for 90 min, or until the meat has pulled about 1/4 of an inch away from the ends of the bones. The great thing about cooking ribs this way is that the rib is constantly turning basting its-self and since the heat source is not under the ribs you don't have to worry about fat flare-ups. If smoke flavor is wanted you can place wood chips on top of a horizontal burner during the last 25 min. Set and forget ribs.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is the outcome:




























Gonna enjoy a 03 Rass and a few Bookers after chowing )

Mikes


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

:dr :dr Ahhh, i had a McChicken and a diet coke... Ah college life. lol

Looks great man.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

fo shizzle that looks good:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr Im on my way over:z


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those do look good !

Messy but ggoooooooddddd !!!!!!! :dr


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Those look incredible.
Ribs are my favorite food group.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hot damn that looks good!!! Just the rub or did you slap on any BBQ sauce?

Looking at this is making me realize I need to get my rotisserie attachment for the Weber.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

No Sause in the pix only the rub. After I cut them I put a little sause on each rib to assure proper coating.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Muuummm ribs they look excellent bro, enjoy:dr :dr


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice! Were they as tender as they look?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man that looks friggin' luscious!! :dr :dr 


DAMN!!


I am a serious BBQ whore to boot (NC raised!!), man where's the sweet tea?!

ATL


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

the mcrib is back!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm hungrier than Saddam in a hole now!! Man, that looks good....you're gonna be my next stop after one of Mbraud's crawdaddy boils! :dr


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'm hungrier than Saddam in a hole now!! Man, that looks good....you're gonna be my next stop after one of Mbraud's crawdaddy boils! :dr


:tpd: My next favorite thing to cigar **** is food ****.

The ribs look great and the rub recipe sounds like something I want to try ... thanks!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Those look good! :dr


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

You sir, are a bastard of the highest order.


Damn you and your luscious looking ribs.


Your succulent peeking bones.

Your rub infused meaty.....



I gotta go. You made me cry.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Those look delicious, and I think I may try those rub recipes. I do love me some dry rub ribs. :dr


----------

